# Chicken coop is finally complete!



## chicken_whisperer (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## nj2wv (Aug 27, 2013)

Very beautiful. I love it!!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I like that really large run. Will you have a red carpet leading to the door?


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Looks great, but, is a coop ever done? I wanna hear about the later additions as you add breeds. . Looks great!


----------



## kaustin (Jan 7, 2014)

I love it! I just put together my coop and run that I bought from www.GreenGardenChicken.com. I love this coop and get so many inquires on where I got it that I keep copies of the website handy to give out. It was easy to put together and the price was the best i could find after looking for months on the internet and at local stores. I built a secondary fence around the coop with a gate and now decided to put a roof on. I want to try and protect my 14 RIR ladies the best i can. They are 9 weeks and so I am getting ready to get them settled in since they are still in a large pen in my garage and getting big!


----------



## kaustin (Jan 7, 2014)

I just found the pic with the new fence.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You said 14? Are you keeping that many? That coop, while adorable appears to be much too small for 14 birds of any size. For 14 large fowl birds you need 4 square feet of floor space for each bird. For bantams you need 2.


----------



## kaustin (Jan 7, 2014)

I wondered if it was too small. This is my first go with chickens.


----------



## kaustin (Jan 7, 2014)

It has 6 nest boxes.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What is that 4X4? As I said, its floor space, not roosts, not nest boxes. Things could go bad very quickly trying to cram 14 large fowl birds in that space.

See your building behind the new coop? That would be OK for 14 large fowl birds. Its what 24 by 8, ten? 

14 large fowl birds need 56 square feet. Since you have that big long run you might have to close that in to fit them all.


----------



## kaustin (Jan 7, 2014)

The full enclosure is 24x18, so maybe I will close in the run attached to the coop and make that entire setup the coop.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I think not having enough space is the most common issue for those new to these guys. I'm not even certain there is a separate topic any where that addresses that issue alone. Or that those of us that have been raising them for a while even think about that being a major element for good chicken keeping. We think of food, nest boxes but rarely discuss size until we see a setup like yours.


----------



## soratosjc (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree. As relatively new chicken keepers (1 year), our 4 girls quickly outgrew their coop. Our 2 RIR's take up much more room on the roost than I expected. They kick my Americana off the roost! We have plenty of range space but it doesn't change their need for space at night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## kaustin (Jan 7, 2014)

*Added a twin coop and connector*

I added a second twin coop and connector and the girls are happy with plenty of room.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

very creative


----------



## jeanne (Nov 14, 2013)

Nice

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

